# How important is KH?



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

My KH is at 40 which I guess is low. Is this a big deal?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

It's not a huge deal. Your just going to have to stay on your toes when it comes to pH. You could add limestone, coral, marble chips, and I'm sure a bunch of other stuff to raise it. DON'T OVER DO IT!

Have you ever noticed your pH dropping over time?


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Very important, dont let it go below 3* or it will crash your PH


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

you'll get all your answers here
http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/AquariumKH.html


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Its not overly important. Sure its better to keep a ton of levels in check, but i would guess 95% of hobbyists don't worry about kh and are fine. Once in a while i would check to make sure its ok, but you don't need to check as much as ammonia,ph or nitrate.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

sean-820 said:


> My KH is at 40 which I guess is low. Is this a big deal?


40 ppm is a bit low, you probably will encounter PH problems sooner or later. Do you cut with RO? Tap is usually not that low.


----------

